# Help- baby scratching herself when she cant sleep.



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

We are having a huge problem with Leyla who is now 6 months.  She's never been a good sleeper and sleeps very little during the day too but has a habit that has now got 'critical'.  When I used to breastfeed her I noticed she would run her fingers thru her hair over and over again  almost like a comfort thing.  This then developed into rubbing and then suddenly she started doing it when she was upset/tired/ frustrated but more like scratching.  It has got to the point now that when I put her in the cot she automatically starts scratching her head and face. If leave her it turns to frantic scratching that she makes herself bleed.  This behaviour also happens when she wakes during the night and cant get herself back to sleep.
She wears mittens now but her face and head still get red from the friction. I know that the advice is not to pick up when babies cry during the night but if I dont pick her up she will 'mutilate' herself.
She's a happy baby even though this action makes her look like she is suffering from stress ( I also feel like tearing my hair out at 4am too) and there is no eczema - its a habit I dont know how to break.  She has also now started sticking her thumb nail in her ears during the day and making them bleed too.
Any advice please?
Claudia


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have you thought about baby massage?..have a word with your HV 

I need to think about this! What does your HV and GP suggest

Do you feel its definitely a comfort thing and her not scratching because her skin feels irritated?

Jxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Its not itchy cos she doesn't scratch during the day unless its nap time or if she gets upset. GP gave her some steroid ointment but it didn't change a thing and HV has no idea.  I'm desperate as this is now getting worse - today she had blood pouring from her ear where she had poked her thumb in and scratched it.  Sleep time is taking ages as she cant get off to sleep - it makes me stressed seeing her like that so I have to leave the room sometimes. Tonight in the end I managed to get her to sleep on her front for the first time and this may have helped ( fingers crossed). Is it ok for her to sleep on her front now - she's 6 months.
Do you think baby massage might calm her then? How would this help when she wakes at 4am though - surely I wouldnt massage her at that time - as its taking me 40mins now to get her back to sleep.
I've looked back at my posts and this behaviour has been going on since she was 12 weeks old. She has also always woken up at night the same times since she was 12 weeks too. 
Please help.
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Leyla has now been sleeping on her front and this has helped a little - she gets less frantic. Am seeing GP tomorrow about the scratching as she still does this when she wakes. 
Can she sleep on her front all night long though?  Its not going to hurt her tummy?
Claudia


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Claudia

If your baby is able to turn onto tummy then roll back independently then she can lie on her tummy.

However, if she cant roll herself back then she still needs to lie on her back for sleeping. 

How did you get on at the gp?

Does Leyla have a comfort blanket or toy? It may help to introduce one so that she reaches for that as opposed to scratching. It may be worth you buying a 'tag' blanket so that she can feel the different textures and hopefully not hurt herself. It maybe that diversion is the only way so when she wakes up you give her the comfort/ tag blanket before she starts scratching...plus when she is scratching give her the tags to feel instead.

Stay in touch

Jxx


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont know if she can roll back as she has never slept on her front before. She rolls from side to side and has managed to flip herself over onto her front with some effort. If she sleeps on her front and she wakes she stays on her front and just lifts her head.  I have stopped putting her to bed like that though as I wasn't too sure if she could roll back if she was uncomfortable.
She did like it though.
Regarding having a comforter, I have tried putting these items in her cot but she's not interested and when she wakes and starts scratching she doesn't actually open her eyes to notice these items.  I've put things in her hands but they go straight to her head.
The doctor thinks its eczema and wants me to put steroid cream on her head, face and in her ears.  I dont think its eczema - I believe its a habit otherwise why doesn't she scratch other times during the day - its only when she's tired.  
I'm giving the cream another go but dont want to use it for too long. 

I will keep u updated.
Thanks
Claudia


----------

